# Ravenloft: Legacies of Darkness (an Aim Powered Campaign)



## MDSnowman (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey all,

Come January I'm going to be starting the D&D campaign that I've wanted to run ever since I got the black box when I was a preteen. I've decided to run this game online because all of my best players are easier to get a hold of online. But because of that I have a little extra space in the group.

So with that in mind I have room for one, at most two players. The character creation guidelines are attached below in the insane seven page packet I've been tinkering with for three years. 

Aside from that you need to know the following.

*Starting Character Level:* 2
*Current Number of Players:* 3
*Starting Gold: * 450 (And no, you can't spend it on magic items silly   )
*Where I get my gun rules:* Dragon #321

*Our Current line up includes...*
A Sithician Monk, an Elf with SEVERE idenity issues.
A Human Scholar (expert from Unearthed Arcana), with an interest in pistols.
[The Soulless vampire hunter has dropped out, but we're very happy A2 has found himself a girlfriend   ]
A Dwarven Paladin, scarred from his experiences fighting the Undead.

If you have any questions 
IM Me on AIM: ASnow357
E-mail Me: SnowSyracuse@aol.com


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, no one interested at all?


----------



## Wabash (Dec 8, 2004)

I might be interested. It largely depends on what time of day you'll be doing it however.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2004)

I might be interested so this is done completing thru AIM? If I new the time and how often play is I would be interested i think.


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep, everything is done through AIM. We play saturday nights at 8pm EST


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 13, 2004)

Updated: We got ourselves a new player, a Dwarven Paladin.

Still room for one more guys!


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2004)

How consistant do you play? And what would happen if i miss a game?


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 15, 2004)

We'd play on a weekly basis, as for missing games it really depends on the frequency. If you miss one or two times because real life got in the way I'm not going to eat your lunch. That happens to everyone. But if you miss games consistantly that will wear on me _very_ quickly.

(Just being honest, I've had to cancel some _very_ good games because players simply stopped showing up. It's my biggest pet peeve.)


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2004)

I can understand that, thats the issue i'm havin with a D&D game i'm tryin to run.  I wouldn't mind learning more about what and how this works.


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well IM me on AOL Instant Messager and we'll talk about.


----------



## Candide (Dec 18, 2004)

I would love to play in this game if you have need for someone else. A play by post though might be better, but I see the AIM game's benefits.


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 19, 2004)

Candide said:
			
		

> I would love to play in this game if you have need for someone else. A play by post though might be better, but I see the AIM game's benefits.




Na I prefer the back and forth of real time as opposed to play by post. But feel free to IM me and we can talk, we still need another player.


----------

